# Which Turbo Trainer



## brokenflipflop (19 Dec 2011)

I'm sorry because I know this has probably been asked before but I'm after a decent turbo trainer. I can probably go up to about £170. Help/advice appreciated.


----------



## Blue (19 Dec 2011)

Wiggle have some good discounts on trainers at the moment.


----------



## Tomba (19 Dec 2011)

Just got a Tacx Satori from Decathlon for £129.99


----------



## Monkspeed (20 Dec 2011)

Same here regarding the Tacx Satori Pro from Decathlon. Its OK for the money, if a bit fiddly to put together and you get a humming noise while using the unit.

Also in Decathlon for £199 you can get an Elite model with a built in computer unit. Worth the money I think but I couldn't persuade the wife 

This is highly rated on Wiggle at the moment: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-crono-fluid-elastogel-trainer/


----------



## brokenflipflop (20 Dec 2011)

Thanks for that. Both the Satori and the Elite look good so it'll be a toss up between those two. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Cubist (23 Dec 2011)

Elite Chrono Gel Elasto trainer, at Wiggle for £140.00, I love mine. 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-crono-fluid-elastogel-trainer/


----------



## Monkspeed (23 Dec 2011)

OK now that I have been using the Tacx Satori Pro hometrainer for about a week I feel I am in a position to give a mini review.

Pros:
Good value for money (You get DVD, Training Mat, and front wheel stand all for £129
Lever adjustment of resistance/difficulty.
Good accompanying DVD which adds to the immersion and a good training tool.

Cons:
Fiddly to put together.
Pain to setup for different bikes with varying tyre sizes. Need to use a bracket (which is included).
Noisy.
The mat is useless if using a bike with a big wheel diameter (Road bikes are fine).


----------



## Rob500 (23 Dec 2011)

I've got a Satori Pro and think it represents great value. For £129 it includes (i)the trainer with 10 resistance levels. (ii) DVD. (iii)Mat. (iv) Front wheel stand which doubles as a handle(very handy). (v) Purpose made Skewer. 

The instructions are pants to be honest. But at the end of the day it's not a space rocket you're building. It's a few screws and washers and a big bolt


----------



## Alembicbassman (23 Dec 2011)

Bought a Satori from Decathlon this week, a big improvement over the wind resistance model I had before. There are various workouts online. 30 mins plus warm-up and cool down seems to be the best workout, forget 2 hour rides, treat it like a spinning class.


----------



## stu1903 (23 Dec 2011)

I got the Tacx Satori Pro from Decathlon and love it. It's a bit noisy according to my wife but you don't really notice it when you are in the Zone!

Great value for money as it included the DVD, mat and Skyliner.

Fiddly to put together but that is down to the poor instructions that come with it. Don't be alarmed by the number of bolts, scres, washers and o-rings that are left over at the end!


----------



## Monkspeed (23 Dec 2011)

I did the 1hr 24min workout from the DVD today. Whatever the gradient of the hill is I set that as the resistance. Spent most of it on no.7/8/9

It felt so good when I got to the top of cote de azures or whatever it's called. 

I didn't know there was more online, are they on the tacx site then??


----------



## Rob500 (23 Dec 2011)

Monkspeed: "I did the 1hr 24min workout from the DVD today."

Nice one. The DVD is great fun. I like the way you can choose to run it from different set points. Last night I ran it from the 1hr point - Using the time of the descent from the first Col as 10 minute warm up before hitting the 2nd Col, sprinting like a madman down the other side before 'heading up' the final climb.


----------



## eyko (26 Dec 2011)

Been looking at getting one but the wheels on my bike are attached via nuts, so no quick release skewer. Do these work with these type of wheels? Or am I going to need a new rear wheel with a skewer?


----------



## Rob500 (26 Dec 2011)

Not sure how that would work Eyko. Also the brackets with the kit are for wheels diametres of 610-640 and 690-720. Would that fit your bike? Might be an idea to visit a store and ask about the skewer?


----------



## eyko (26 Dec 2011)

Might just have to. My wheels are 700, just the bikes a bit old. Cheers for the help though.


----------



## 2wd (26 Dec 2011)

Monkspeed said:


> I did the 1hr 24min workout from the DVD today. Whatever the gradient of the hill is I set that as the resistance. Spent most of it on no.7/8/9


 
If your using the resistance as indicated on the DVD, what gears do you run the bike in

I have just bought one of these and only had the chance of a quick ten minute play


----------



## Monkspeed (26 Dec 2011)

eyko said:


> Been looking at getting one but the wheels on my bike are attached via nuts, so no quick release skewer. Do these work with these type of wheels? Or am I going to need a new rear wheel with a skewer?


We have the same problem with the mrs's hybrid. The nuts still fit into the trainers things fine, had to use the extender bracket that come with the trainer though as the wheel has a large diameter. 

The only thing is the wheel doesn't sit completely centre but it's good enough. 

This is the satori pro I am on about, can't comment on other trainers. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Monkspeed (26 Dec 2011)

2wd said:


> If your using the resistance as indicated on the DVD, what gears do you run the bike in
> 
> I have just bought one of these and only had the chance of a quick ten minute play



It depends, if its very low resistance then I will be in the big ring at the front and smallest at the back. 
If It is on resistance 9 I will be on the small ring at the front and maybe biggest or second biggest at the back, or sometimes I will put it on the middle ring and do a bit standing up. 

Yes I use granny gears


----------



## eyko (26 Dec 2011)

Monkspeed said:


> We have the same problem with the mrs's hybrid. The nuts still fit into the trainers things fine, had to use the extender bracket that come with the trainer though as the wheel has a large diameter.
> 
> The only thing is the wheel doesn't sit completely centre but it's good enough.
> 
> ...


 
It does indeed !

Think I might still pop along to the lbs tomorrow, but it gives me renewed optimism that I can get one.


----------



## Rob500 (26 Dec 2011)

2wd said:


> If your using the resistance as indicated on the DVD, what gears do you run the bike in



Riding "up" a hill I set the gears in the range 39/25 or 30/25 - 23 - 21 - 19. Depending on how whacked I feel.

Racing "downhill" from the top I set my gears at 50/12

On the "flat" I use a range of gears along with either the 39 or 50 on the front.


----------



## Alembicbassman (29 Dec 2011)

Tacx do nuts for non QR axles £15 ish


----------



## Garz (30 Dec 2011)

I got my Satori Pro back in December 2009, a good investment and with the Decathlon price a very sensible choice I would agree.


----------

